
Ask HN: How do you get feedback from users? - mrrusof
I wrote a minimum Poker Planning web application [1] and I would like to get feedback from users. The only option that occurs to me is putting a comments box. Do you have any suggestions on how to get feedback?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spoker-master.herokuapp.com
======
ftrflyr
This is a great question and one where you can find the answer across the
internet. Your go to resource at this point should be heading over to invision
app and playing around with their user testing tools they just launched.

It looks like you have google analytics installed. Excellent. That's a great
start, but what else can you do? Well, this is how I typically structure my
projects in a manner that allows me to get immediate and ongoing feedback from
users.

First, define what the exact problem is that you are solving. You then have a
better understanding of why your users

Once you have a better understanding of the problem you are trying to solve,
determine what your goals for the app are.

My process then is as follows:

Step 2 - Current Site Review (Metrics) Heat maps, user testing, user feedback,
click maps, user video, etc., are all great tools to understand the current
user and interface limitations. Sumome is a great tool that has many, if not
all of these in one app. Check it out.

Step 3 - Kick Ass A combination of luck and tried and true methods:

\- Synthesize data findings \- Current / forward looking trends currently used
across \- Revisit your goals and objectives

Step 4: Design Implementation

\- Wireframes \- Mockups

Step 5:

\- Ship

Step 6:

\- Test

Step 7:

\- Iterate

Obviously, there is a lot more to it than that. I would start with
understanding the problem and who your users are. Then add sumome or an option
to share on social media. This way you can monitor what people are saying
about your app - good and bad. Just from quickly glancing at your home page, I
have no idea what the product does. Your current users may know, but new users
won't unless they were directly referred by someone who is a current user.

Keep it up!

~~~
mrrusof
Great advice, thanks!

